# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Geen tot weinig menstruatie

## xoxoHimchannie

HoiHoi, 

Sinds een aantal weken heb ik geen menstruatie meer. Ik weet dat het heel onregelmatig is. Eerder heb ik het probleem gehad dat ik 3 maanden geen menstruatie had. Nu is het zo dat er een heel klein beetje bloed uit komt, en het daarna stopt. Ik kan niet zwanger zijn en ik maak me er wel een beetje zorgen over, ik ga al heel vaak naar de dokter dus ik durf haar er ook niet mee lastig te vallen. Ik ga er al om de haverklap heen :S

groetjes Lies.

----------


## Yv

Hallo Lies,

Voel je op dit moment wat stress? want dat kan invloed hebben op je menstruatie. Vooral als je er heel veel mee bezig bent, kun je het juist tegenhouden. Hoe vreemd het ook klink en het lijkt makkelijker, maar eigenlijk kun je het beste niet teveel bezig zijn met je menstruatie. vaak gaat het dan vanzelf goedkomen.

----------


## xoxoHimchannie

Hey, bedankt voor de reactie. 

Ik heb momenteel erg last van stress. Maar dan vind ik het nog vreemd dat er niets tot bijna niks komt al twee maanden lang. Ik hou me er niet erg mee bezig maar het zorgt wel voor bezorgdheid.

----------


## Adike

Er kunnen diverse factoren zijn waardoor je menstruatie uit blijft, zoals ondergewicht, jonge leeftijd en stress. Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik wel willen kijken wat ik voor je zou kunnen doen.

----------


## xoxoHimchannie

HoiHoi,

graag als dat kan. Ik zit momenteel in een depressie dus dat zou de reden kunnen zijn. Na al deze tijd is het nog steeds heel erg onregelmatig :S. Groetjes,

----------


## Adike

Dat zal er misschien mee te maken hebben. U kunt telefonisch een afspraak met mij maken. Dan gaan we alle klachten in kaart brengen en kijken wat de beste behandeling is. Mijn website is www.viellevoye.nl.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste xoxoHimchannie,

Als ik jou was zou ik oppassen met behandelaars die via Internet reclame voor zichzelf maken. Vooral als ze zich profileren op een website waar veel wanhopige mensen naar informatie zoeken. Wanhopige mensen zijn namelijk vaak de makkelijkste slachtoffers, juist omdat ze zo wanhopig zijn.

Let wel, dit is een algemene waarschuwing. Het lijkt nu natuurlijk net alsof ik jou voor Adike waarschuw omdat ik dit schrijf direct nadat Adike reclame heeft gemaakt voor zichzelf, maar het is een waarschuwing die altijd en overal geldt.

Vergelijk het met weggelopen tienermeisjes. Als de nacht komt en het koud wordt zonder dat ze een slaapplek hebben gevonden, worden zulke weggelopen meisjes natuurlijk ook wanhopig. Juist op dat moment komt er een "hulpvaardig" persoon langs... die zich later als pooier ontpopt.

Een ander voorbeeld zijn mensen die schulden hebben. Wanneer ze nergens meer een lening kunnen krijgen, gaan ze op Internet zoeken naar manieren om toch aan geld te komen. Dan is er altijd wel een forum te vinden waarop "hulpvaardige" mensen een lening aanbieden... die later een woekerpolis blijkt te zijn zodat ze niet alleen hun geld, maar ook hun bezittingen moeten afgeven.

Precies hetzelfde gebeurt op medische forums. Daar zie je vaak de meest rare figuren die de meest rare behandelingen aanbieden. Op het eerste gezicht lijken het "hulpvaardige" mensen, pas later blijkt dat die behandelingen zakken met geld kosten en ofwel niets opleveren, ofwel enorm schadelijk zijn.

Nogmaals, dit zegt niets over Adike, maar toch: wees alsjeblieft heel erg op je hoede. Ook als je wanhopig bent. _Juist_ als je wanhopig bent.

----------


## Adike

Betrouwbare mensen met een vakopleiding in de gezondheidszorg zijn mensen met een BIG registratie. Ook is het mogelijk dat hulpverleners in de gezondheidszorg zich aansluiten bij vakorganisatie met een overkoepelend orgaan omdat er maar een beperkt aantal beroepen in het BIG register ingeschreven kunnen worden. De vakorganisatie en overkoepelendorgaan bewaken de kwaliteit en het opleidingsniveau (minimaal HBO) door praktijkcontroles. Ook eisen ze bijscholingen en dat je je houdt aan hun tuchtrecht. Ik ben aangesloten bij VBAG en SRBAG.

----------


## Flogiston

Lees de wet eens na. Dan zul je zien dat je al een BIG-registratie krijgt als je je aan bepaalde regeltjes houdt.

Zo'n registratie zegt niets over de werkzaamheid van je activiteiten.

----------


## Adike

BIG registraties zijn voor een beperkt aantal beroepen in de gezondheidszorg. Een registratie houdt in dat je je onderwerpt aan de eisen die gesteld worden, o.a. voldoende medische kennis.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat is precies wat ik zeg.

Als iemand over medische kennis beschikt, kan hij een BIG-registratie krijgen. Als hij daarna een protocol opstelt waarin hij zegt dat kankerpatiënten gras moeten eten en piano moeten spelen, en hij houdt zich goed aan dat protocol, behoudt hij zijn BIG-registratie. Dat gebeurt ook als hij daadwerkelijk kankerpatiënten op die onzinnige manier zou gaan behandelen.

(Bovenstaande klinkt ongeloofwaardig, maar het is echt gebeurd. Er was echt een "genezer" die kankerpatiënten wilde genezen door ze gras te laten eten en ze piano te laten spelen.)

Dit geeft aan dat het zinloos is je te beroepen op je BIG-registratie. Die zegt namelijk vrij weinig.

----------


## Adike

Van een geregistreerde hulpverlener kun je enig niveau verwachten. Als dat niet zo is kun je naar de tuchtrecht van zijn vakorganisatie stappen of zijn overkoepelend orgaan of naar een rechter. Een geregistreerde hulpverlener hoort ook zijn bijscholingen en zijn praktijk op orde te hebben.

----------


## Flogiston

Klopt, je moet je bijscholingen op orde hebben. Maar als je geregistreerd winti-hulpverlener bent, betekent dat alleen maar dat je je regelmatig moet bijscholen in de fabels van het winti-geloof. Het zegt niets over de waarheid van dat geloof. Het zegt ook niets over de werkzaamheid van een behandeling die is gebaseerd op winti-geesten.

Het tuchtrecht dat jij noemt, oordeelt niet over de werkzaamheid. Het tuchtrecht oordeelt alleen of de winti-behandelaar zich aan de winti-regels heeft gehouden.

Met homeopathie is het precies hetzelfde.

----------


## Adike

Ik heb het over geregistreerde instellingen die voldoen aan de eisen van de Nederlands-Vlaamse Accreditatieorganisatie (NVAO) is als onafhankelijke, binationale accreditatieorganisatie bij verdrag opgericht door de Nederlandse en Vlaamse overheid om een deskundig en objectief oordeel te geven over de kwaliteit van het hoger onderwijs in Nederland en Vlaanderen. Dus dan heb je minimaal medische kennis naast je specialisatie.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat heb je al gezegd.

Het blijft zo dat je alleen maar aan een stel regeltjes moet voldoen. Of die regeltjes nuttig zijn, wordt niet beoordeeld. Net als bij de winti-genezer. Ook wordt niet beoordeeld of je je medische kennis wel gebruikt.

Waren de behandelaars die Sylvia Millecam de dood in hebben gejaagd ook niet keurig geaccrediteerd? Je ziet, zo'n accreditatie zegt absoluut niets.

Ik mag hopen dat jij je beter gedraagt dan sommige van je collega's...

----------


## Adike

Geregistreerde mensen krijgen controle en men kan naar het tuchtrecht of rechtbank.

Sylvia Millecam werd behandeld o.a. door een BIG geregistreerde arts die natuurgeneeskunde op een onverantwoorde manier toepaste. Overigens is dat toch al vele jaren geleden. Bovendien een medische fout bij een opgegeven cliënt in de gezondheidszorg. Er zijn zeer weinig veroordeelde natuurgeneeskundige, zij zijn zeer zuinig op hun erkenningen. Dat ligt bij de reguliere geneeskunst iets anders, dagelijks komen de fouten van reguliere artsen naar boven. Ik ben zelf slachtoffer van medische fouten van een regulier arts. Het wil niet zeggen dat je alle controle weg moet halen, juist niet. Mocht men de medische kennis foutief gebruiken dan kun je *sinds kort* misschien je verhaal halen.

----------


## Flogiston

Die arme Sylvia was nog lang niet opgegeven. Behandeling was nog prima mogelijk. Als ze maar uit de klauwen was gebleven van die BIG-geregistreerde figuren.

Ook nadat die BIG-geaccrediteerde types haar zo lang hadden misleid dat ze (letterlijk) ten dode was opgeschreven, had een arts haar zodanig kunnen behandelen dat haar levenseinde niet zo pijnlijk en mensonwaardig zou zijn geweest.

Helaas kan de onkunde van deze behandelaars niet gerechtelijk worden bestraft. Ze houden zich immers keurig aan de regeltjes.

En jij maar bij hoog en bij laag blijven beweren dat een BIG-registratie garant zou staan voor werkzaamheid en voor betrouwbaarheid... Ja ja...

----------


## Adike

BIG geregistreerde mensen zijn reguliere artsen die zich onderwerpen aan het medisch tuchtrecht. Schrijf nou eens iets waar je verstand van hebt.

----------


## Flogiston

Zoals gebruikelijk heb je helemaal gelijk.

Zoals gebruikellijk reageer je op een vraag die ik niet heb gesteld.

Zou je de moeite willen nemen te reageren op de vraag die ik _wel_ heb gesteld? Dat zou een hoop zinloos heen en weer geschrijf besparen.

----------


## mirthe340

Hallo ik ben mirthe, ik ben nog nooit ongesteld geweest ik ben altijd zwanger.
Toi toi toi!!!

----------

